# Mulled Wine



## Ian176 (14/7/18)

Hey all, I went to the medieval festival today north of Brisbane and was totally blown away by some mulled wine I tried.
Does anyone have a simple recipe that tastes good and is easy to put together?
Cheers Ian


----------



## phul (14/7/18)

https://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/fruit-recipes/jamie-s-mulled-wine/

I made this a couple of weeks ago for a house party, it went really fast.


----------



## Ian176 (14/7/18)

phul said:


> https://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/fruit-recipes/jamie-s-mulled-wine/
> 
> I made this a couple of weeks ago for a house party, it went really fast.


Cheers that looks like a good one, good to hear it went pretty fast!


----------



## Schikitar (15/7/18)

phul said:


> https://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/fruit-recipes/jamie-s-mulled-wine/
> 
> I made this a couple of weeks ago for a house party, it went really fast.



I've had this recipe, it's delicious - do it in the slow cooker!


----------



## Ian176 (15/7/18)

Schikitar said:


> I've had this recipe, it's delicious - do it in the slow cooker!


Sounds like the way to go in the slow cooker that's a cracker idea


----------



## millsii (15/7/18)

We have made this one a few times. Hard to argue with the title: http://adelineandlumiere.com/2012/08/07/best-ever-spiced-mulled-wine/

Agree with the slow cooker idea, especially if hosting a party in winter as can do up multiple batches before people turn up.


----------



## Ian176 (15/7/18)

millsii said:


> We have made this one a few times. Hard to argue with the title: http://adelineandlumiere.com/2012/08/07/best-ever-spiced-mulled-wine/
> 
> Agree with the slow cooker idea, especially if hosting a party in winter as can do up multiple batches before people turn up.


Sounds really awesome. All these recipes are great


----------

